# Hip Injuries



## mikelavye (29 Apr 2015)

I just filled out a claim to VAC for my hips with the of the legion. My hip injuries are mild acetebular overcoverage bilaterally, 5mm intralabral cyst in the right hip, 4mm cyst in the left hip, bilateral labral tear, CAM and pincer type FAI bilaterally. I will need 2 surgery for sure and possibly 4 depending on the cartilage damage.
From my military doctor and the specialist i have met it cause from the military since i never had any symptomes before. 
I was wondering how much money should expect to get from that claim.


----------



## dunlop303 (29 Apr 2015)

Tough to say, I hit an IED back in 2007 and broke my hip and got somewhere in an around 47k / 17ish% for that. that was back when %100 was only worth 269k or so.
Now im not sure how easy it will be for you to prove cause of injury based on what you said, mine was very cut and dry. But that same %17 today would be worth about 52k.

But just a heads up expect a headache proving this claim unless there is documented events you can refer back to to show probable cause. How long have you been out?


----------



## mikelavye (29 Apr 2015)

Mine is totally different story. I started to feel my hip clicking while i was in Afghanistan and then it got worst when i did the CSOR operator course but i never filled any paper cause its not an injuries itself that caused it, it overused and load carrying exercice. I only went to MIR last year after a ruck march cause the pain was really bad and they had no clue what was the exact problem until recently. Im not out, ive been in for 8 years and im only 27. If the surgeries arent a success i might have to release but hopefully everything will be alright.


----------



## blackberet17 (4 May 2015)

The hip is considering a weight-bearing joint. Overuse can accelerate certain conditions, such as osteoarthritis. I'm not sure about the conditions you describe above and their causes. Best I can say is make sure everything is documented, all medical references, plus all weight-bearing activities you have done in your eight years: ruck marches, workup training, weight load while on deployment/field ex, etc.

Do your best to collect all your medical information as you go through consultations with specialists and surgeons. Don't be shy, ask for copies of everything. Try to get medical opinions as well.


----------



## geo (7 May 2015)

Good old wear and tear does not exclude you from future compensation for injuries incurred while in the CF. 
There would be the question of preexisting injuries, but that is probably offset by your medical on enrolment. 
You are documenting your injury and its treatment within the CF - so your medical file will reflect what you have and what's been done about it.
At all cost, make sure you get a full final medical before leaving... Document all that ails you.


----------



## Mediman14 (21 May 2015)

I am going thru pretty much the same thing. I had a Labral tear in the Lt hip over a year ago, had the surgery. VAC had said that, I would have to wait 6 months after the surgery before being labelled as "stable". I now have Osteoarthritis. I am still waiting to hear back on the OA claim.
  Make sure that everything is documented, and get copies of every consult, report and testing results.


----------



## jdewey (27 Aug 2015)

Make sure you have as much paperwork from your doctor as possible. Push to get sent for a bone scan and an MRI and try to get a specialist opinion. I put in a hip claim back in 2006 for a parachute injury back in 2005 and was denied then due to lack of evidence as they put it. They then used that failed claim as a basis to give me less on every claim I submitted after that. I finally had a bone scan and MRI done on my hip 4 years ago which showed it was torn and was then able to get a positive claim and all my other claims adjusted. But what a nightmare. Cover or rear and get the scans done, they can only help you.


----------

